# Gore tex vs Non Gore tex pants and jacket



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Depends where you ride. I ride in wet snow a lot, and there's no question it makes a difference. Pacific north wet requires the correct tools.


----------



## jspangs (Dec 22, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Depends where you ride. I ride in wet snow a lot, and there's no question it makes a difference. Pacific north wet requires the correct tools.


Mid west with the occasional trip out west.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Honestly my season consists of so many different elements. I ride local backcountry before the lifts open, until the middle of summer long after the lifts have closed. I have a season pass to a mountain that is a twenty minute drive from my house. The snow is heavy, wet and dense at times and I want to always be dry. And all the while my season can go into July. So yeah, the right gear is necessary for whatever your demands are. Gore may not not be a tool that is necessary for your riding needs, but for me it's a necessary expense in my opinion to maximize the stoke of the season. I don't take a single day for granted. 
:hairy:

There are plenty of options out there that are basically equivalent to gore and there's no reason to bypass those in the search for the right gear. 

Rule number .5 Always have fun
Rule number 1. Never pay retail if you don't have to. 
Rule number 2. Stay warm
Rule number 3. If you are happy with what you got, who gives a fuck what anybody else thinks.
Rule number 4. Invest in good boots.
Rule number 5. Everybody will always have an opinion based on there experience, nobody is every completely right, except Nivek and BA, so take the advice you get and apply it to what you know or don't know:happy:
Rule number 6. Get a job working nights at a hospital so you can ride everyday
Rule number 7. Be grateful we can participate in this epic sport 

Cheers fuckheads


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

I dont care that much for the jacket, But when it comes to pants I always go with Goretex. My 1st pants were without Gore and my will get wet and start freezing on chairlifts.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> Honestly my season consists of so many different elements. I ride local backcountry before the lifts open, until the middle of summer long after the lifts have closed. I have a season pass to a mountain that is a twenty minute drive from my house. The snow is heavy, wet and dense at times and I want to always be dry. And all the while my season can go into July. So yeah, the right gear is necessary for whatever your demands are. Gore may not not be a tool that is necessary for your riding needs, but for me it's a necessary expense in my opinion to maximize the stoke of the season. I don't take a single day for granted.
> :hairy:
> 
> There are plenty of options out there that are basically equivalent to gore and there's no reason to bypass those in the search for the right gear.
> ...


Excellente!......... and just shred, wtf.:finger1:


----------



## jspangs (Dec 22, 2013)

Extazy said:


> I dont care that much for the jacket, But when it comes to pants I always go with Goretex. My 1st pants were without Gore and my will get wet and start freezing on chairlifts.


Cool, thanks do you go with lined gortex or just a shell?


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Shell for me, you can always layer underneath as needed.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

rambob said:


> Excellente!......... and just shred, wtf.:finger1:


Random delirious rant at work.


----------



## jspangs (Dec 22, 2013)

mdc said:


> Shell for me, you can always layer underneath as needed.


Cool man, any brand better than the rest? I've got a North Face gift card so I might give them a look.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> Random delirious rant at work.


Mr ridinbend, I dug your rant! Actually, good advice..... Go to get busy and get looking for a nite job at the hospital....lol. Shred it up, Wtf!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

rambob said:


> Mr ridinbend, I dug your rant! Actually, good advice..... Go to get busy and get looking for a nite job at the hospital....lol. Shred it up, Wtf!


Cheers bratha


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

If you decide to veer from Gore, usually stuff that is 20k rated doesn't suck. Some really nice brands make 20k rated gear that is not gore. It isn't usually cheaper.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> Honestly my season consists of so many different elements. I ride local backcountry before the lifts open, until the middle of summer long after the lifts have closed. I have a season pass to a mountain that is a twenty minute drive from my house. The snow is heavy, wet and dense at times and I want to always be dry. And all the while my season can go into July. So yeah, the right gear is necessary for whatever your demands are. Gore may not not be a tool that is necessary for your riding needs, but for me it's a necessary expense in my opinion to maximize the stoke of the season. I don't take a single day for granted.
> :hairy:
> 
> There are plenty of options out there that are basically equivalent to gore and there's no reason to bypass those in the search for the right gear.
> ...


Are you high?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

oldmate said:


> Are you high?


More or less. More sleep deprived.


----------



## Ygrene (Nov 20, 2014)

In my mind, what you pay for with Gore-tex is comfort. To be completely honest most cheaper outerwear will function just as well as Gore-tex under the most common riding conditions. However, gore-tex or other equivalent fabrics such as the new air permeable stuff, is definitely the most versatile outerwear when backed up with proper layering. Early and late season, gore has you covered with its breathe-ability so you won't sweat quite as much. Blizzard and rain, its water proofing will keep you dry. Gore-tex, especially the 3 layer stuff, is lighter and more packable. I have a pair of AK457 pants, they weigh just 550 grams and I barely notice that they're there. I only made the jump to gore-tex this season (started boarding in 98) and I'm liking it so far. Is gore-tex absolutely necessary? nope, but its nice to have if you can afford it or find it on sale.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

jspangs said:


> Cool, thanks do you go with lined gortex or just a shell?


Do you mean just a shell, lined, or insulated?

Just a shell is just that - one layer of material that feels like a rain poncho but is made from gore tex material.
A lined shell is the above plus a thin layer of lining which adds a bit of structure and a little bit of bulk versus the above.
An insulated jacket has a thicker material for added warmth, and of course, is the bulkiest of the three.

I wear lined shells. I like the freedom to layer pieces depending on the temperature outside, and I like a little more structure than a pure shell provides.
A pure shell is the easiest to pack as well.


----------

